# CO Light Enthusiast meet up August 22, note location change



## FireMedic4Christ (Sep 25, 2011)

Just a reminder that the August meet up in Denver is this Saturday, August 22 from 9 to 5 at the South Metro Fire Rescue Authority Station 34 located just south of C470 on Yosemite. The address is: 8871 Maximus Drive; Lone Tree, CO 80124. Everyone welcome, bring your questions and projects to show off or get help with.


----------

